# 12 weeks in with new van



## phillybarbour (Jun 15, 2019)

After two tri axles and a short spell with a PVC we’ve finally found the right size for us.


Ps yes we are on a site in this photo, it’s because we have meet a few other friends in France and this was the agreed location.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 15, 2019)

Very nice a class,to good for me as i would be scared stiff on marking it.


----------



## The laird (Jun 15, 2019)

Glad you are happy phil it must have been flipping painful waiting so long hope you both and family get and have happy times and safe one


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 15, 2019)

Looks fab. Our Adria is also grey - think it looks super smart. Happy travels.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 15, 2019)

***** said:


> I agree Phil, for me that is the right size van and a good brand, unfortunately, I am not as lucky and no longer have a C1 Licence.
> For me the light weight vans such as the Exsis are the only choice.
> Where did you get it, was it Go European and how has the service been



Yes it came from Go European who have been great so far. Only two very minor faults and they just sent the parts out when I rang for me to fit at my request. I’ve joined the Carthago Owners Club and everyone speaks highly of them.


----------



## Wully (Jun 15, 2019)

Very nice van I really like the colour. I’ve dealt with go European before bought a used van from them great service and a pleasant experience dealing with them not like the shower I bought my present van useless is an understatement. Think if I was gonna change I’d give Go European a go at my business again.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 15, 2019)

Its always nice to be happy with something you've bought.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 15, 2019)

Fazerloz said:


> Its always nice to be happy with something you've bought.



Even better if someone else paid for it,tonights numbers are.:juggle:


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Jun 17, 2019)

Fazerloz said:


> Its always nice to be happy with something you've bought.




Even happier when after ten years one is still happy, in our case with N&B Arto 69GL(2003), and it is our first MH. Did a fair bit of research but did not know half of what I know now - just got lucky with a good product.

Geoff


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 24, 2019)

nicholsong said:


> Even happier when after ten years one is still happy, in our case with N&B Arto 69GL(2003), and it is our first MH. Did a fair bit of research but did not know half of what I know now - just got lucky with a good product.
> 
> Geoff



I did loads of research but still got it wrong with the PVC I bought.


----------

